# Una de comerciales



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

Me presento. 25 años. Casapapi. Diplomado en la típica carrera de pinta y colorea (Relaciones Laborales).trabajos esporádicos de camarero, comercial seguros, comercial tarjetas universitarias etc etc. Llevo desde mediados de junio de comercial, una vez más, de esta vez cosméticos. Se trata de ir a peluquerías y centros de belleza a persuadir a las chicas de que me compren mis productos. Curro de lunes a jueves 8-10 horas. los viernes a veces también me toca currar algo. Cartera propia de clientes. gastos pagados, y ahora negociando un sueldo mínimo. Lógicamente autónomo. pongo yo mi coche ( bueno, el de papi y mami). De momento, sueldo de mierda. Se supone que debería ir mejorando al paso del tiempo.
A todo esto, los fines de semana, tengo un trabajo que me aporta unos 400-500 al mes por unas 6-8 horas al fin de semana. y además estoy pendiente de otro trabajillo relacionado con viajes de fin de carreras de los universitarios ( esto último, en el aire de momento).

El caso, que opinais? voy por buen camino o ya me puedo ir preparando la soga? cualquier consejo que me deais será bienvenido. Gracias


----------



## Jordan_Belfort (27 Ago 2015)

Buscas consejos para ser comercial o para otra cosa?


----------



## walterdos (27 Ago 2015)

Eres un privilegiado comparado con la media de los de tu edad ( la mitad de ellos en paro )
Tienes futuro asi puedes hasta ahorrar .........enhorabuena.


----------



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

Si busco consejos de comercial. y de como veis esto. yo lo veo todo muy negro. muy difícil esto de los cosméticos. imaginaos tengo entrado en alguna peluquería y haber hasta 3 comerciales dentro....... soy un puto novato que no tengo ni idea. El caso es que hay días que me vengo abajo. Cuando no vendes nada es muy duro para mi. Será que mi generación somos unos putos mariconas, pero yo me vengo abajo. los jefes dicen que tengo potencial. Y otros compañeros me dicen lo mismo. Yo no lo veo tan fácil.
Busco todo tipo de consejos. Mi objetivo es poder independizarme lo antes posible. En casa me tratan muy bien, pero deseo vivir mi vida. Me pongo objetivo un añito.


----------



## Jordan_Belfort (27 Ago 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Si busco consejos de comercial. y de como veis esto. yo lo veo todo muy negro. muy difícil esto de los cosméticos. imaginaos tengo entrado en alguna peluquería y haber hasta 3 comerciales dentro....... soy un puto novato que no tengo ni idea. El caso es que hay días que me vengo abajo. Cuando no vendes nada es muy duro para mi. Será que mi generación somos unos putos mariconas, pero yo me vengo abajo. los jefes dicen que tengo potencial. Y otros compañeros me dicen lo mismo. Yo no lo veo tan fácil.
> Busco todo tipo de consejos. Mi objetivo es poder independizarme lo antes posible. En casa me tratan muy bien, pero deseo vivir mi vida. Me pongo objetivo un añito.



Nada como tener referencias americanas, te dejo un par de vídeos interesantes.


----------



## energia01 (27 Ago 2015)

te doy la imagen que tengo desde el punto de vista de cliente: estafadores¡¡

los habra honrados pero son 4. la mayoria va a buscar la comision y a meterte por los ojos algo qeu tu sola puedes elegir.

los veo venir y ya ni les dejo hablar, con educacion me doy la vuelta y adios.


----------



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

energia01 dijo:


> te doy la imagen que tengo desde el punto de vista de cliente: estafadores¡¡
> 
> los habra honrados pero son 4. la mayoria va a buscar la comision y a meterte por los ojos algo qeu tu sola puedes elegir.
> 
> los veo venir y ya ni les dejo hablar, con educacion me doy la vuelta y adios.



Si es la imagen que se tiene de los comerciales. En mi caso eso sería pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Me interesa trabajar con clientas y que me vayan comprando cada vez más productos. Es decir, se trata de ir mes a mes y presentarle novedades en productos y que le puedan ir bien al centro. Vamos que estafar no me compensa mucho.


----------



## Vanish (27 Ago 2015)

O sea, que eres de los AVON llama a tu puerta, y cosas de esas.

Yo conozco a uno que se dedica a eso al que le va bien (o lo suficieteme bien como para pagar un alquiler de un local de "asesor estilista", yo creo que le va bien). Es curioso porque mujeres que se dediquen a eso conozco a varias, todas son amas de casa o paradas que sacan para pipas, pero a la única persona que le da para vivir que conozco es a él.

No se nada de sus métodos de venta, pero igual tiene algo que ver que consiga la confianza de las mujeres siendo hombre el que sea homosexual. Tal vez te merezca la pena entrenar un poco de pluma cuando hables con tus clientas (no hace falta que lo seas, solo que lo parezcas)...

PD: Por cierto, sobre la pregunta que haces de si es buen camino el ser comercial, en mi opinión es como todo: si aprendes a vender de puta madre, tendrás trabajo, porque ser un buen comercial es muy jodido.


----------



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

Vanish dijo:


> O sea, que eres de los AVON llama a tu puerta, y cosas de esas.
> 
> Yo conozco a uno que se dedica a eso al que le va bien (o lo suficieteme bien como para pagar un alquiler de un local de "asesor estilista", yo creo que le va bien). Es curioso porque mujeres que se dediquen a eso conozco a varias, todas son amas de casa o paradas que sacan para pipas, pero a la única persona que le da para vivir que conozco es a él.
> 
> No se nada de sus métodos de venta, pero igual tiene algo que ver que consiga la confianza de las mujeres siendo hombre el que sea homosexual. Tal vez te merezca la pena entrenar un poco de pluma cuando hables con tus clientas (no hace falta que lo seas, solo que lo parezcas)...



Bueno yo más que ir puerta a puerta. voy a las peluquerías. Solo vendo a profesionales, no a particulares.
Y si, lo mejor para vender es camelarte un poco a la chica en cuestión.se dejan querer normalmente. un poco de pelota y ala. me gusta el trato con mujeres, me parece mas fácil::


----------



## Joeng Jan (27 Ago 2015)

El único consejo que podría darte es que intentes -si existe- colocarte (o lo creas!) en el departamento de exportación de esa empresa. Te aseguro que el maquillaje se exporta muchísimo. En el norte de España tienes grandes y emdianas empresas que les va de maravilla. Lo más cercano que tengo es una feria de cosmético en Hong Kong donde se mueve muuuucho el tema. Suerte


----------



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

Joeng Jan dijo:


> El único consejo que podría darte es que intentes -si existe- colocarte (o lo creas!) en el departamento de exportación de esa empresa. Te aseguro que el maquillaje se exporta muchísimo. En el norte de España tienes grandes y emdianas empresas que les va de maravilla. Lo más cercano que tengo es una feria de cosmético en Hong Kong donde se mueve muuuucho el tema. Suerte



Gracias por el aporte. En mi empresa se vende para todo Galicia, Asturias y León.

En mi caso me dan una zona: Provincia de Pontevedra ( salvo Vigo) Provincia de Ourense (prácticamente toda la provincia) y la zona de Santiago de Compostela. Digamos que el sur de Galicia es para mi. Me veo muy desbordado, porque me cuesta un huevo organizarme. No tengo ni puta idea de nada. Trabaje de comercial unos meses, pero me lo daban todo muy masticadito. En esta empresa funciona así: Ya te gestionas como puedas...... Potencial, mucho. Pero empezar me cago en todo.

Con el paso del tiempo, puedo tener subcomerciales a mi cargo ( pero eso ya es otra historia).
Lo máximo que he conseguido es vender una maquinita de depilación láser que cuesta unos 19.000 más iva. es un buen mordisco, pero creedme, pura suerte. 
Cualquier cosa que me digáis, os lo agradezco.


----------



## elena francis (27 Ago 2015)

La empresa para la que trabajas es una puta mierda que te dará la patada en cuanto pueda y le interese. No apuesta por ti pagando tu SS. Aprende el negocio, apunta todos los clientes que puedas en una lista para tu uso particular, preferencias de compra, cuando, que...de todo. En cuanto puedas te pones por tu cuenta y que les den...


----------



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

De momento lo único que pierdo es tiempo. Los gastos los tengo cubiertos. Es más ando con el coche siempre, y ellos me pagan los gastos sea semana o fin de semana. las dietas también me las pagan. Aun así puede ser que me den la patada en el culo, no lo descarto. Como ya he comentado, estoy negociando con ellos un salario mínimo y no que mi sueldo vaya única y exclusivamente a base de comisión. 
De momento solo me preocupa aprender y hacerlo bien, ya te digo, que cuando son jornadas de formación tengo los ojos muy abiertos y los oídos muy finos para poder quedarme con todo. 
De momento ni me lo planteo montármelo por mi cuenta (este mundillo me parece muy complicado), pero si tratar de ahorrar pasta y poder hacer algo por mi cuenta( si, ya se, en esta mierda de país difícil. Y más con la que se nos viene encima), pero está claro que o en un periodo de tiempo me dan mejores condiciones o me terminaré pirando. De momento no les puedo exigir vehículo de empresa, pero eso será mi siguiente paso.

De todos modos, lo de que me timen lo contemplo, no es eso lo que pregunto. pregunto experiencias de buenos comerciales. 
gracias


----------



## Joeng Jan (27 Ago 2015)

Me olvidé de esto: amplia y trabaja tu networking. Muévete con esos productos (u otros similares) a países de mierda. Te llevarías sorpresas de cómo se venden esos potingues (Colombia, etc)


----------



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

Joeng Jan dijo:


> Me olvidé de esto: amplia y trabaja tu networking. Muévete con esos productos (u otros similares) a países de mierda. Te llevarías sorpresas de cómo se venden esos potingues (Colombia, etc)



Carallo. eso estaría bien. pero creo que ese viaje no me lo pagarían.
Lo que si tengo mirado, es irme hasta Portugal, parece ser que lo que es español allí se vende muy bien:XX::XX::XX:
Pero si es un buen consejo, a largo plazo.


----------



## das kind (27 Ago 2015)

Bueno, aquí uno que lleva más de 15 años vendiendo de todo. No te voy a dar "consejos", porque debes aprender por ti mismo (especialmente a base de hostias), pero sí te voy a hablar de lo que yo haría, pasados ya unos años desde mis inicios, que fueron muy parecidos a los tuyos:

- Aprende todo lo que puedas, de todo y de todos. Eso no te lo va a quitar nadie. Apúntate a toda la formación que se presente. Y de idiomas ni hablamos, claro. Te pueden abrir muchas puertas en este mundillo.

- Networking, amigo. Fundamental. Conoce a todo aquel que puedas. Y queda bien con los clientes, aunque no te compren. El mundo es muy pequeño. Por cierto, guarda a buen recaudo fichas con todos los datos de tus clientes.

- Analízate: mira qué has hecho bien y qué mal en cada visita. No actúes con todos los clientes igual, debes aprender a adaptarte a cada uno. Y recuerda que el "no" ya lo tienes.

- Por último, y sobre todo, no pienses que estás perdiendo el tiempo: esa experiencia que estás consiguiendo está muy bien considerada a la hora de reclutar vendedores. Yo trabajé a puerta fría y sé que en muchos procesos de selección se ha tenido muy en cuenta. No es una pérdida de tiempo, es una inversión en tu futuro.

Ánimo, la calle es muy jodida, pero también hay bastante dinero ahí. Quizá no sea éste el trabajo de tu vida, pero lo que aprendas te servirá. Piensa en ello cada vez que salgas de una visita sin venderle nada.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Davalista (27 Ago 2015)

Zona de Coruña un dia a la semana, 2 dias y medio Pontevedra y otro dia y medio Orense. Tienes una zona demasiado extensa para llevarlo al día, si no vas a puerta fría llama antes.


----------



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

Davalista dijo:


> Zona de Coruña un dia a la semana, 2 dias y medio Pontevedra y otro dia y medio Orense. Tienes una zona demasiado extensa para llevarlo al día, si no vas a puerta fría llama antes.



Si la zona es amplia. hay que ir definiendo cada zona y buscar las mejores peluquerías y centros de estética que se adapten a mí y yo a ellas. al final se trata de tener unos 50-60 clientes fieles y una cartera de unos 200 clientes.
Eso se da abarcado algo mejor.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2015 at 17:14 ----------




das kind dijo:


> Bueno, aquí uno que lleva más de 15 años vendiendo de todo. No te voy a dar "consejos", porque debes aprender por ti mismo (especialmente a base de hostias), pero sí te voy a hablar de lo que yo haría, pasados ya unos años desde mis inicios, que fueron muy parecidos a los tuyos:
> 
> - Aprende todo lo que puedas, de todo y de todos. Eso no te lo va a quitar nadie. Apúntate a toda la formación que se presente. Y de idiomas ni hablamos, claro. Te pueden abrir muchas puertas en este mundillo.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por los consejos. y tanto que la calle es dura. Hay días de mierda que ni os imagináis. Pero si es cierto que siempre se puede aprender mucho, sobre todo de los que se hace mal.
Me queda muchos productos por dominar (por ejemplo hay líneas que desconozco totalmente), pero bien es cierto que llevo un par de meses, además de ser los peores (a más gente tienen las peluquerías, menos tiempo tienen ellas para atenderte)
Como la otra opción es estar en casa tirado, viendo series y demás cosas, pues tendré que seguir pateando calles, estudiando, y consultando centros y peluquerías. 
Por eso os pregunto por aquí, este foro es fuente de sabiduría llevo como dos años registrado, y hoy me he decidido a escribir.


----------



## Javiersinmiedo (27 Ago 2015)

Buenas¡

Ande por delante que eso de autonomo y a picar piedra ( conseguir nuevos clientes ), bien pudiera arruinarte...
Vamos a ver..., que quiere decir eso de gastos pagados...., el mantenimiento de un carro es dienro..., los parkings tambien, por ej.
La cartera propia es la que te haces tu, o te la ponen ellos..., esos clientes ya estan facturando regularmente?
Me ha sorprendido que digas que eres autonomo pero te dan sueldo minimo, te puedees explicar menjor....

En lineas generales, mal del todo no es..., los comienzos son duros, y con tu edad, a los 6 meses-año, salta a otro puesto con mas garantias, ya te habras bragado, y si realemne tienes labia, eres honrado y trabajador, en las entrevistas sabran ver esto y te sera facil encontrar empleo...

Por oyro lado, te aviso que es un trabajo muy estresante, tienes que tomartelo con filosofia, pero sin perder arrojo para cerrar las ventas...


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Ago 2015)

das kind dijo:


> Bueno, aquí uno que lleva más de 15 años vendiendo de todo. No te voy a dar "consejos", porque debes aprender por ti mismo (especialmente a base de hostias), pero sí te voy a hablar de lo que yo haría, pasados ya unos años desde mis inicios, que fueron muy parecidos a los tuyos:
> 
> - Aprende todo lo que puedas, de todo y de todos. Eso no te lo va a quitar nadie. Apúntate a toda la formación que se presente. Y de idiomas ni hablamos, claro. Te pueden abrir muchas puertas en este mundillo.
> 
> ...



10 años detrás de una barra y 26 ya de comercial. Lo que te dice *das kind*s el puto evangelio de vender:aprende, observa, júzgate, analízate sin piedad y mejora.

No creas a los que no han vendido nada nunca. Todos te dirán que se vende lo mejor, o lo más barato. Es mentira. Compramos a aquél que nos inspira confianza. Céntrate en inspirar confianza, tanto en ti como en el producto que vendes, sea una crema falsa, o sea un portaaviones.


----------



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

Javiersinmiedo dijo:


> Buenas¡
> 
> Ande por delante que eso de autonomo y a picar piedra ( conseguir nuevos clientes ), bien pudiera arruinarte...
> Vamos a ver..., que quiere decir eso de gastos pagados...., el mantenimiento de un carro es dienro..., los parkings tambien, por ej.
> ...




Te explico.
Autónomo. eso es así. Lo de gastos pagados: comidas todas pagadas( menu del día obvio) y del coche todo pagado. tanto combustible, cambios de aceite, parking, peajes etc etc. si bien puedo decir que seguro del coche o itv no. pero a cambio tengo cubierto el 100% del diesel necesario para currar. para el curro de los fines y para ir de fiesta en busca de la chica de turno.
en cuanto al salario mínimo, llamémosle un dinero mínimo de lo que partir mes a mes. a parte de los gastos claro está. por así decirlo, el día que no vendas nada, saber que al menos tienes ese mínimo. no sé si ahora consigo explicarme.
y lo de que es estresante ya te digo, me cago en todos los problemas diarios que hay, las peluqueras que no se aclaran a veces con lo que piden, y hay que tratarlas como reinas, cuando te dan ganas de..............
bueno, creo que me he explicado mejor.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2015 at 17:33 ----------




antonio estrada dijo:


> 10 años detrás de una barra y 26 ya de comercial. Lo que te dice *das kind*s el puto evangelio de vender:aprende, observa, júzgate, analízate sin piedad y mejora.
> 
> No creas a los que no han vendido nada nunca. Todos te dirán que se vende lo mejor, o lo más barato. Es mentira. Compramos a aquél que nos inspira confianza. Céntrate en inspirar confianza, tanto en ti como en el producto que vendes, sea una crema falsa, o sea un portaaviones.



alucino con eso de 15 años de comercial o 26, como coño aguantáis tanto. como os motivais cuando todo sale mal durante un tiempo. Porque yo ahora mismo llevo una racha de no hacer prácticamente nada. espero que septiembre se apiade de mi


----------



## Fuego azul (27 Ago 2015)

Comercial?, puto comisionista, trabaje una temporada de eso, solo hay un misterio, lanzan 20 cañas al mar, evaluan y donde mas pican siguen, el resto, a cascarla

Si vas a ser comercial, de cosmetica no, xD, esos no cuidan su red comercial mas que 4 grandes marcas, se comercial con fijo mas comisiones, en el sitio que estas ni de coña por lo que comentas

No se vende una mierda, mejor metete en otra profesion o emigra, menuda puta mierda, el dia menos pensado vas a la puta calle en ese sector de mierda

Los comerciales de antaño murieron hace años, ahora solo usan noobs y los queman, con ilusiones nada mas, pillan 200 y criban


----------



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Comercial?, puto comisionista, trabaje una temporada de eso, solo hay un misterio, lanzan 20 cañas al mar, evaluan y donde mas pican siguen, el resto, a cascarla
> 
> Si vas a ser comercial, de cosmetica no, xD, esos no cuidan su red comercial mas que 4 grandes marcas, se comercial con fijo mas comisiones, en el sitio que estas ni de coña por lo que comentas
> 
> ...



Lo estoy negociando lo de fijo más comisiones. de inicio, no me cubrían gastos. Lo negocié y me lo concedieron. Ahora es el turno del fijo. más adelante será el turno de dar comisiones mas grandes. y por último espero el coche de empresa. está claro que para hacer esto, debes demostrar que vales. en caso contrario, no tienes poder de negociación.
y si podrán escoger entre otros 200, como yo también yo puedo escoger entre 200 empresas. al final la crisis la hay, pero en vez de llorar, adaptarse creo que es la mejor solución. y si viene el amado mad max, pues tocará otra vez adaptarse. porque de aquellas no tendremos burbuja para llorar


----------



## Javiersinmiedo (27 Ago 2015)

La cartera de clientes factura ya?

Conozco el tema cosmetica, no asi el canal (pelus)..., la marca vende mucho, si no es conocida, jodido.

Por otro lado, pierde un par de tardes-noches organizando bien las rutas, para que sean eficientes...
Es mas rentable que seleciones a los clientes potenciales y los visites mas regularmente para que te vayan conociendo, que visitar antros de mierda que jamas te haran un pedido.

Edito para decirte que si llegas al canal Selectivo-Lujo, ( no el massmarket donde estas tu), puedes llevarte 40k+ gastos bien pagados..., eso si, siguiendo a este ritmo, alla pa cuando tengas 30-35...
Si tienes labia, buena presencia y todas esas cosas..., en este sector puedes follar todas las tardes como un loco con las visillers de turno hasta que se salgan callos..., por un buen partido, se las comen dabladas las jovencitas...; las convenciones ya ni te cuento.... Hago este comentario, porque como ya conoces el foro y aqui gustan mucho de follar como locos....., pos eso.


----------



## klenow (27 Ago 2015)

Antes con un perfil comercial lo mejor era intentar ir a visitador medico. Ahora el campo esta mas complicado y aunque los hay sin carrera de ciencias e incluso sin carrera universitaria, es complicado, aunque no imposible. 

Yo seguiria de comercial y, con tu formacion, miraria un master o cursos de especializacion... y no te cortes en enviar curriculum a cualquier empresa relacionada con los cosmeticos y/o la dermatologia. Las farmas y ciertas empresas de cosmeticos pagan bien, y si tienes una solida experiencia comercial es un sector interesante, sobre todo si dejas de ir a puerta fria al pequenno comercio. La visita farmaceutica, sobre todo en temas de "homeopatia" tampoco es malo. Yo reniego de la homeopatia, pero deja pasta a quien la hace y a quien la vende, lo que hace que los comerciales ganen pasta.


----------



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

Javiersinmiedo dijo:


> La cartera de clientes factura ya?
> 
> Conozco el tema cosmetica, no asi el canal (pelus)..., la marca vende mucho, si no es conocida, jodido.
> 
> ...



En la cartera tengo clientes de mi zona que si compran. y otros que los voy haciendo yo. Ya te digo, de momento la cartera es muy pequeña. llevo muy poco tiempo. creo que en 6 meses podré ir mirando lo bien o mal que se me da esto. en cuanto a las jovencitas y visillers, andamos tambien preparándonos para que no solo hagan pedidos de productos, también algún servicio...... ya me entendéis. 

de todos modos, si me puedes dar algún truquillo más, será de agradecer.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2015 at 19:14 ----------




klenow dijo:


> Antes con un perfil comercial lo mejor era intentar ir a visitador medico. Ahora el campo esta mas complicado y aunque los hay sin carrera de ciencias e incluso sin carrera universitaria, es complicado, aunque no imposible.
> 
> Yo seguiria de comercial y, con tu formacion, miraria un master o cursos de especializacion... y no te cortes en enviar curriculum a cualquier empresa relacionada con los cosmeticos y/o la dermatologia. Las farmas y ciertas empresas de cosmeticos pagan bien, y si tienes una solida experiencia comercial es un sector interesante, sobre todo si dejas de ir a puerta fria al pequenno comercio. La visita farmaceutica, sobre todo en temas de "homeopatia" tampoco es malo. Yo reniego de la homeopatia, pero deja pasta a quien la hace y a quien la vende, lo que hace que los comerciales ganen pasta.




Si visitador médico me gustaría, creo que es donde más deja pasta. pero bueno. escalón a escalón. comencé con los seguros de santa lucía. Ahora con esto, me lo tomo más en serio. veo posibilidades, y si no, a otra cosa. está claro que comercial es lo que me queda.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Ago 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Curro de lunes a jueves 8-10 horas. los viernes a veces también me toca currar algo.



Así tienes el resto del día libre desde las 10 de la mañana, buen horario. 
Lo malo que tienes que madrugar.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2015 at 19:46 ----------




woctas dijo:


> Si busco consejos de comercial.



Ya que trabajas vendiendo el producto de otros, puedes elegir el producto que te de la gana, ergo, uno que sea bueno. 

Si lo que vendes está en un sector burbujeado, pásate a otro, lo tuyo es especializarte en vender, no defender los intereses de una sola marca sino hacer valer tus habilidades.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2015 at 19:51 ----------




woctas dijo:


> Si es la imagen que se tiene de los comerciales. En mi caso eso sería pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Me interesa trabajar con clientas y que me vayan comprando cada vez más productos. Es decir, se trata de ir mes a mes y presentarle novedades en productos y que le puedan ir bien al centro. Vamos que estafar no me compensa mucho.



Te tiene que gustar mucho charlar y si es con mujers pues ahí tienes algo ganado, segirles el rollo, todo eso, así haces amistad y al final terminarán comprándote algo.

Pero para no sufrir daños en tu autoestima, mejor busca una firma puntera y dirígete a los establecimientos de categoría. Total será el mismo trabajo pero mucho más fácil. 

Es como ser cocinero o pinche, mejor en un hotel caro que en un restaurante de barrio.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2015 at 19:52 ----------




woctas dijo:


> Si visitador médico me gustaría, creo que es donde más deja pasta. pero bueno. escalón a escalón. comencé con los seguros de santa lucía. Ahora con esto, me lo tomo más en serio. veo posibilidades, y si no, a otra cosa. está claro que comercial es lo que me queda.



Eso ya se acabó, tuvo su época dorada donde te obligaban a repartir regalos a los médicos, gastando un dineral (viajes, putas... esto me lo acabo de inventar) pero oí algo de que ya la cosa no es tan chachi.


----------



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

Si tenéis razón en eso de que debo escoger los mejores productos. ahora mismo estoy reconociendo el mercado (decir que yo de peluquería sabía que hay tijeras peines y secadores, todo es nuevo para mí) y a partir de ahí pues irme ofreciendo a distintas distribuidoras escogiendo los mejores productos de cada una.
Pero lo dicho, de momento me voy a centrar solo en esta empresa y conocer bien el mercado. Decir que en Galicia somos dos comerciales, por eso creo que hay potencial de crecer en la empresa. 

No me cierro a nada de momento, y menos al no tener presión, no tengo deudas ni responsabilidades.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Ago 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Si tenéis razón en eso de que debo escoger los mejores productos. ahora mismo estoy reconociendo el mercado (decir que yo de peluquería sabía que hay tijeras peines y secadores, todo es nuevo para mí) y a partir de ahí pues irme ofreciendo a distintas distribuidoras escogiendo los mejores productos de cada una.
> Pero lo dicho, de momento me voy a centrar solo en esta empresa y conocer bien el mercado. Decir que en Galicia somos dos comerciales, por eso creo que hay potencial de crecer en la empresa.
> 
> No me cierro a nada de momento, y menos al no tener presión, no tengo deudas ni responsabilidades.



El mejor champú es éste: 









Yo me lo compraba en botes de litro que costaba más pero tenía 4 veces contenido. Son caritos pero son calidad.
Solo se vende en peluquerías finolis. 
¿Puedes trabajar para varias firmas a la vez?


----------



## woctas (27 Ago 2015)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El mejor champú es éste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta distribuidora funciona con unas determinadas marcas. para peluquería hantesis. aroms natur. aparatología Ross........etc etc etc.
no me impiden trabajar con otras casas, pero ahora mismo creo que ese no es el objetivo. debería aprender algo antes y después trabajar con las distintas distribuidoras y escoger las marcas que mejor me convienen.

Eso es lo que yo pienso. porque ahora mismo aun no conozco todas las marcas del mercado


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Ago 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Esta distribuidora funciona con unas determinadas marcas. para peluquería hantesis. aroms natur. aparatología Ross........etc etc etc.
> no me impiden trabajar con otras casas, pero ahora mismo creo que ese no es el objetivo. debería aprender algo antes y después trabajar con las distintas distribuidoras y escoger las marcas que mejor me convienen.
> 
> Eso es lo que yo pienso. porque ahora mismo aun no conozco todas las marcas del mercado



Kerastase me atrevo a decir que solo en capitales de provincia. 
Cuesta 15€ el bote pequeño. El profesional no recuerdo.


----------



## antonio estrada (28 Ago 2015)

Javiersinmiedo dijo:


> La cartera de clientes factura ya?
> 
> Conozco el tema cosmetica, no asi el canal (pelus)..., la marca vende mucho, si no es conocida, jodido.
> 
> ...



Ese es el quid del asunto, organizarse. No enseñan a vender en ninguna escuela. Tienes que encontrar quien te enseñe, leer y aprender de tus errores. 

Llevo 26 años uno detrás de otro vendiendo cosas. Aguanto porque es lo único que sé hacer, y porque económicamente no me puedo quejar. En el fondo me va la marcha.

Te voy a dar dos pinceladas, y me gustaría que todos los que somos comerciales aportáramos lo que hemos aprendido. Al margen de "no te metas ni loco" o "vas a joder más que zapatos nuevos", se trata de ayudar al estimado conforero. Vender es algo que TODAS las empresas tiene que hacer y os deseo a todos que trabajéis en empresas que tengan buenos vendedores.

Vamos a ver. Vender es un trabajo que exige una planificación importante. No puedes montarte en el coche e irte a ver peluqueras a comentar la actualidad. Porque tú vas a sacarles la pasta. Y ése es el único objetivo.

Un vendedor contruye un pipeline. En un papel o en un excel. Donde apunta las ofertas que ha pasado, las que cerrará en pedido este mes, las que cerrará algún día y las que no venderá ni en sueños. Con éso tiene que planificar sus acciones. Las que tiene que cerrar ese mes son el objetivo prioritario, porque vender (y cobrar) son lo primero.

¿Cómo se construye un pipeline?

Se construye por teléfono. Resulta que si te presentas por la cara en los sitios, suele ocurrir que no te atienden. Lo cual es normal, porque aparecen 4 tipos todos los días con sainetes diferentes y la gente no está por la labor de perder el tiempo. Llamas, te muestras encantador como sólo tú saber hacerlo y le preguntas cuál es el mejor momento para que la visites. "vente a última hora de la mañana que hay menos jaleo". Bien, información de oro. Anotada. Si te dice que vayas a las 14, no vayas a las 11 aprovechando que tengo el coche aparcado aquí cerca. Respeta a tus clientes, o al menos que parezca que lo haces.

Haz una visita breve, con un único objetivo cada vez. Una visita, un objetivo, márcatelo a fuego. Saluda cordialmente, sonríe, sé amable, destila buen rollo, huele bien, vé limpio y bien afeitado. Que tu visita sea agradable. No atiendas el móvil, céntrate en la persona con la que estás hablando.

Halaga a tu cliente, pero discretamente "qué majo os ha quedado el local", "no sabía que también hacíais manicura, qué bien os lo montáis", llámala por su nombre. Mírala directamente a los ojos. Sonríe. Que confíe en ti, que se crea que está tratando con alguien de fiar. Porque la confianza lo es todo.

Toma nota de las llamadas que haces. No confíes en tu memoria, no necesitas un sistema complejísimo, sólo unas notas. Fuérzate a encontrar nuevos clientes o posibles clientes todas las semanas. 

Haz tus cuentas de rendimiento, un ejemplo:
Para vender 1000 euros tienes que recibir 4 pedidos,
Para recibir un pedido tienes que hacer 5 visitas,
Para lograr una visita efectiva tienes que hacer 3 llamadas de teléfono.

Para vender 10.000 euros tendrás que recibir 40 pedidos, hacer 200 visitas y 600 llamadas de teléfono. Y no hay otra.

Paretto decía que la vida se puede representar en términos de 80% y 20%. El 20% de tus clientes te hacen el 80% de tu cifra. Estos son tus clientes A. Son los que te dan de comer y tienes que cuidarlos, atenderlos y protegerlos, porque son tu vida.

Los que te compran, pero no mucho, son los B, y los que visitas pero no te compran son tus C. De los C, algunos pasarán a B, de los B, muchos deberían pasar a A. Tener una proporción 80/20 es una cartera equilibrada.

Organiza tu tiempo. Las peluquerías abren tarde, aprovecha la primera hora de la mañana para hacer ofertas, informes, fichas, papeles. Si sales de ruta, empieza por visitar al cliente que tengas más lejos, haz siempre las rutas de vuelta a casa. Es fundamental que estés de buen rollo y nunca se está de mejor rollo que cuando se vuelve.


----------



## amenhotep (28 Ago 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Vender es algo que TODAS las empresas tiene que hacer y os deseo a todos que trabajéis en empresas que tengan buenos vendedores.



¡Que gran verdad!
España no necesita emprendedores, lo que necesita son buenos vendedores. Fijaros en la economía alemana: es de las menos innovadoras que hay pero son unos vendedores excelentes: lidl, aldi, makro, mediamarkt...


----------



## Sigh (29 Ago 2015)

Deberias estar contento Woctas, porque te han dado consejazos.

Yo he tenido trabajos de quimico, he vendido cosas, y al final me ha gustado vender cosas, asique me he montado mi propio negocio, pero... de comercio internacional. Mi trabajo se parece bastante al de comercial, solo que por doble via: negocio con los proveedores y con el cliente, tengo que comprar y tambien vender.

Segun mi experiencia las cosas mas importante que he aprendido son:
1- Lo mas importante de todo, mas que cualquier otra cosa, es la confianza. Todo es una cuestion de confianza. No defraudes, no crees mal rollo, muestra las cosas limpias y simples para que todo el mundo las entienda, se serio y cumple lo que dices. O al menos, que piensen que es asi. La confianza es la clave de todo, es mas del 50% de la venta.
2- Lo segundo mas importante de todo, aunque a ti en estos momentos supongo que no te afecta, es entender que mas importante que vender, es cobrar. Asegurarte de que vas a cobrar es mas importante todavia que vender. Una venta que no se cobra hubiese sido mejor no haberla hecho.
3- Las cosas se aprenden a hacer de una unica manera: haciendolas. Preparate todo lo que puedas, estudia la situacion, planifica, pon atencion a los detalles sin que se te escape nada, y siempre hacia delante y sin miedo. Apunta siempre alto, vete a sitios que se supone que son de un nivel mas alto que el tuyo, observa, aprende y mojate.
4- Una de las claves de la empatia es la cultura general. Tener siempre algo que decir acerca de un tema, saber tratar las conversaciones, poder entrar en conversacion con alguien sugiriendo algo o sacando un tema, es importantisimo a la hora de vender, porque te da pie a conocer personas o a entablar una via de dialogo.
5- Aprende idiomas, pero tambien como es la vida, la historia, las costumbres y el dia a dia de otros paises. Porque nada deja mas dinero a un comercial que tener el mundo por mercado, y a la larga, un buen objetivo es el comercio exterior.
6- Tiene que gustarte. Si no te gustan los negocios, nunca te gustara ser comercial. Si te hace ilusion comprar a 4 para vender a 6, ese es tu mundo, si no, da igual cuanto te esfuerces.


----------



## antonio estrada (29 Ago 2015)

No actúes mecánicamente. No te limites a darle al play y soltar el mismo rollo en las 14 peluquerías que vas a visitar hoy. Existe una tendencia a mecanizar un trabajo que es de los pocos no mecanizables. Cuéntale a tu cliente lo que le interesa y SOLO lo que le interesa. La verborrea en la que ensalzas a tu empresa, tu producto, los premios que os han dado... toda esa mierda no le interesa un carajo a nadie. Te pondré un ejemplo con una historia.

Mi jefe es economista, MBA por una universidad inglesa, otro máster en USA. Tiene 41 años y ocupa un puesto cojonudo en una empresa puntera. Nos reunimos con el ministro de Desarrollo de un país africano. Él, yo, el ministro y su secretario. Mi jefe hace una presentación de nuestra empresa de unos 20 minutos de la que sobraban unos 19. Somos los mejores, cool vendor elegido por Gartner Denver en 2013, nuestro CEO es el presidente del jurado de los premios de la Comisión Europea a la innovación.

Un minuto antes de que el ministro se durmiera, o nos comiera el hígado, le interrumpí:

- Muchas gracias, señor X por la presentación. Excelencia, podemos montar una red de alerta temprana contra desastres meteorológicos en todo el país por unos 300.000 dólares, un sistema de alerta por inundaciones en la capital por unos 50.000 USD y monitorizar la toxicidad de los vertidos de aguas residuales al río tal por otros 50.000. ¿Le interesa?
- Por supuesto que me interesa. Envíennos toda la información sobre estos proyectos por email y lo discutiremos en el Consejo de Ministros. Gracias.

Es así como se hace. A-I-D-A. Atención, Interés, Deseo y Acción. no le dés vueltas, todo lo que no sea ésto, no funciona. Atrae y mantén la atención y el interés del cliente. Enséñale algo que desee y pasa a la acción: oferta, persigue, fuerza el cierre, VENDE.


----------



## Nico (29 Ago 2015)

Excelentes consejos.

Van los míos:

1) Dado que recién empiezas LEE. Busca todos los libros de venta que puedas conseguir y LEELOS. Sobre todo los de los yanquis que son muy prácticos y llenos de consejos.

2) La venta se aprende realmente... vendiendo. Así que, ten por cierto que pasarás semanas o meses hasta que perfecciones lo suficiente tu técnica. No desesperes. Si un tío se puede pasar 8 años estudiando para ser médico, perfectamente puedes tú dedicar un año a ser un vendedor fantástico.

3) Vender es tener gran libertad. Tú armas los horarios y las rutas. Eso es impagable. A la hora que otros suben al metro maloliente para ir a sus cubículos mal iluminados para otro día de tortura y hastío, tú puedes estar en el gimnasio preparando mentalmente la recorrida que harás en el día. Recorrida que harás en el auto, escuchando música, viendo el cielo, parando donde te guste y regresando a tu hogar cuando quieras.

4) Muchos clientes -quizás la mayoría- recién te tomarán en serio cuando te hayan visto por tercera o cuarta vez. Lo importante es que seas constante, sepas lo que hablaste la última vez y mejores tu "discurso de venta".

5) Pocos trabajos te dan tanta autonomía para determinar tus propias metas. Arriba el compañero hablaba de los ratios de conversión (llamadas - visitas - ventas). Eso lo irás mejorando y, como digo, las metas te las marcas tú mismo.

6) Puede que esta sea la mejor empresa o puede que no. No es grave. Cuando conozcas mejor el sector y sepas más de venta podrás escoger tú la quieras. Si no te forras ahora lo harás luego. Ahora tienes que convertirte en un León. Hazlo bien.

7) Aprende a desarrollar *tus propios trucos*. Desde *llevar la cuenta del stock* de tus clientes para, cuando haya pasado un tiempo prudencial poder llamarlos diciendo: _"Oye. Si no me equivoco te has de estar quedando sin champú. Quieres que pase para que hagamos un pedido ?"_. Hasta averiguar cautamente la fecha de cumpleaños. Ese mes (o semana) la podrás llamar y decirle: _"Tú cumples años este mes... te dije que hay un descuento de cumpleaños que la empresa aplica en los productos ?, si tienes algo para comprar te puedo sorprender..."_.
Dado que TODOS cumplen años una vez al año, este sistema te puede importar una venta extra (o más grande, o la primera) una vez al año y con cada cliente.

8) Un buen vendedor JAMAS carecerá de trabajo. Es una de las mejores habilidades que pueden aprenderse, desarrollarse y aplicarse.


----------



## antonio estrada (29 Ago 2015)

Te dejo el enlace de un par de libros que deberías leer.

EL VENDEDOR PROFESIONAL de LESLIE J ADES: EDICIONES DEUSTO AÑO 1991 - MERCADILLO DE MIGUEL

Este habla de como organizar rutas, planear visitas, etc. Es muy estilo americano, pero sacas ideas buenas aplicables a cualquier sector.

El otro ha sido mi libro de cabecera mucho tiempo.

La direcciÃ³n de ventas: Amazon.es: J. Strafford: Libros

Date una vuelta por la cámara de comercio de tu ciudad. Ahora en septiembre suelen comenzar cursos profesionales de ventas. Yo he asisitido a cursos en la Cámara de Zaragoza buenísimos. Y normalmente eran gratuitos.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (29 Ago 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Me presento. 25 años. Casapapi. Diplomado en la típica carrera de pinta y colorea (*Relaciones Laborales*).trabajos esporádicos de camarero, comercial seguros, comercial tarjetas universitarias etc etc. .



Te enseñaron a escuchar a la gente?


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Ago 2015)

elena francis dijo:


> La empresa para la que trabajas es una puta mierda que te dará la patada en cuanto pueda y le interese. No apuesta por ti pagando tu SS. Aprende el negocio, apunta todos los clientes que puedas en una lista para tu uso particular, preferencias de compra, cuando, que...de todo. En cuanto puedas te pones por tu cuenta y que les den...





:XX::XX::XX:

Comercial y autónomo es una mierda.

Si te quieren, que te aseguren, si no... arriba.


----------



## woctas (1 Sep 2015)

Muchas gracias por vuestros consejos. La verdad es que me servirán de ayuda. 
Este mes de Agosto, sin duda, muy duro. No vendí una mierda. Desmotiva bastante ver que no sale nada. Ahora empezar Septiembre con ganas. Tratar de seguir vuestros consejos. y a ver que sale. Espero que en unos meses comiencen a salir los números. Me gustaría tener pronto la opción de independizarme y dejar de vivir de prestado.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (1 Sep 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Me presento. 25 años. Casapapi. Diplomado en la típica carrera de pinta y colorea (Relaciones Laborales).trabajos esporádicos de camarero, comercial seguros, comercial tarjetas universitarias etc etc. Llevo desde mediados de junio de comercial, una vez más, de esta vez cosméticos. Se trata de ir a peluquerías y centros de belleza a persuadir a las chicas de que me compren mis productos. Curro de lunes a jueves 8-10 horas. los viernes a veces también me toca currar algo. Cartera propia de clientes. gastos pagados, y ahora negociando un sueldo mínimo. Lógicamente autónomo. pongo yo mi coche ( bueno, el de papi y mami). De momento, sueldo de mierda. Se supone que debería ir mejorando al paso del tiempo.
> A todo esto, los fines de semana, tengo un trabajo que me aporta unos 400-500 al mes por unas 6-8 horas al fin de semana. y además estoy pendiente de otro trabajillo relacionado con viajes de fin de carreras de los universitarios ( esto último, en el aire de momento).
> 
> El caso, que opinais? *voy por buen camino* o ya me puedo ir preparando la soga? cualquier consejo que me deais será bienvenido. Gracias



Si fuera tu, saldría de la dinámica en la que te has metido lo más urgentemente que puedas. En España lo de ser "comercial" es una trampa mortal de necesidad.

El día que vayas al paro, una funcivaga mongola subnormal te preguntará ¿y de que tienes experiencia? Tu dirás, de "comercial". Y la tipa te despachará metiendote en otra mierda de comercial, a comisión, sin sueldo fijo o con fijo de mierda, porque en España este tipo de "ofertas de trabajo" salen a patadas. 

Te vas a ver metido en una espiral de la que te va a ser muy difícil salir. 

En lo personal, para mi ir de puerta en puerta intentando vender mierda que nadie quiere no es "trabajar", es "buscarse la vida" como te la pudieras buscar de otra forma. 

Para mi "trabajar" es crear algo o hacer algo que te permita tener un vagaje demostrable, para que al menos cuando un posible contratador te pregunte ¿y de que tienes experiencia? entonces le puedas enseñar "mira he hecho esto y esto y lo puedes ver tal que aquí". 

Entonces tendrás más opciones a salir del agujero, aunque ni siquiera esto, en España, es garantía de nada.


----------



## woctas (1 Sep 2015)

Digamos que he comenzado en los seguros puerta a puerta. Ahora este tipo de comercial de cosméticos, por mi parte lo considero un escalón por encima que ser comercial de seguros. Me imagino que habrá mejores puestos comerciales, todo es cuestión de ir teniendo experiencia. y si, ya me llamaron bastantes veces para comercial eléctrico o de alarmas. Pero es tan fácil como rechazarlos.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (1 Sep 2015)

Ya te han dado buenos consejos. Te recomiendo el libro del método SPIN. Merece la pena leerlo.
Yo llevo en ventas 10 años (temas TIC) y como ya han dicho lo importante es conseguir confianza, organizarse y no desfallecer. Pero lo más importante es estar atento en todo momento y fijarse en los detalles. Es duro y difícil hacerlo, pero es así.


----------



## Narval78_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

Spoiler






SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Si fuera tu, saldría de la dinámica en la que te has metido lo más urgentemente que puedas. En España lo de ser "comercial" es una trampa mortal de necesidad.
> 
> El día que vayas al paro, una funcivaga mongola subnormal te preguntará ¿y de que tienes experiencia? Tu dirás, de "comercial". Y la tipa te despachará metiendote en otra mierda de comercial, a comisión, sin sueldo fijo o con fijo de mierda, porque en España este tipo de "ofertas de trabajo" salen a patadas.
> 
> ...







Cruel pero cierto.


----------



## woctas (1 Sep 2015)

Lo que más me cuesta es organizarme. Hacer las rutas. Organizar papeleo. Hasta las fichas de los clientes me cuesta un poco


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Sep 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Lo que más me cuesta es organizarme. Hacer las rutas. Organizar papeleo. Hasta las fichas de los clientes me cuesta un poco



Es lo que más te cuesta hacer porque es el alma de tu trabajo.

Yo he sido comercial después de los 26 (antes era camarero y cocinero) y nunca he sido autónomo. Puedes buscar un trabajo comercial que no sea una mierda, que los hay. no escuches este tipo de comentarios:
_
Para mi "trabajar" es crear algo o hacer algo que te permita tener un vagaje demostrable, para que al menos cuando un posible contratador te pregunte ¿y de que tienes experiencia? entonces le puedas enseñar "mira he hecho esto y esto y lo puedes ver tal que aquí". _

Como si la labor de un buen comercial no se pudiera ver. El punto de vista productivista, en el que sólo sirven los que fabrican cosas, los que sueldan hierros, pasó a la historia hace unos 40 años, yo no lo he conocido.

Hoy quien es capaz de acercar una empresa a su mercado tiene un puesto clave en esa empresa. Por supuesto que vender champú por las peluquerías no es lo mismo que vender aviones al Gobierno, pero por algo se empieza, digo yo.

Vas a puerta fría si vas a perder el tiempo, si vas a hacer una gestión profesional, no vas a puerta fría nunca. Conozco gente que trabaja o ha trabajado en cosmética o peluquerías y no es un mal sector para trabajar si se hace de una forma profesional.


----------



## Sigh (2 Sep 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Es lo que más te cuesta hacer porque es el alma de tu trabajo.
> 
> Yo he sido comercial después de los 26 (antes era camarero y cocinero) y nunca he sido autónomo. Puedes buscar un trabajo comercial que no sea una mierda, que los hay. no escuches este tipo de comentarios:
> _
> ...




Es que de hecho los comerciales que llevan una buena cartera de clientes y llevan años trabajando con una empresa o un proveedor determinado, se convierten en figuras claves para la empresa.
Hace años un tio que comercializaba maquinaria y herramientas para obres, tenia un comercial que le llevaba las ventas desde hacia unos años. El tio le pidio un sueldo que a mi parecer, era bastante alto (estamos hablando de varios miles de euros) y sin embargo el tio lo acepto. Le pregunte si el sueldo no era demasiado alto, y el me dice "este comercial conoce a todos los jefes de obra y empresas de construccion desde Oviedo hasta Lisboa, si el tio se va y empieza a vender los equipos de otro proveedor, me hunde la empresa en menos de un año".

Y si, el sector de las peluquerias no es malo. Hay muchos negocios de ese tipo, el champu es algo que tienen que comprar si o si a alguien, y los encargados de las mismas no son tios con años de experiencia en los negocios y la psicologia que puedan metertela doblada mas que tu a ellos.
Yo creo que la clave de ese sector (ojo, que nunca he trabajado en el, pero es la sensacion que me da) es conseguir organizarte para ocupar una zona amplia que te permita acceder una buena cantidad de clientes, porque cada uno no va a aportarte demasiado beneficio, asique la clave es la cantidad y para eso necesitas amplia zona.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2015 at 19:29 ----------




woctas dijo:


> Lo que más me cuesta es organizarme. Hacer las rutas. Organizar papeleo. Hasta las fichas de los clientes me cuesta un poco




Bienvenido a mi mundo jajaja.

Las rutas no se si te lo han dicho ya, pero si quieres llevarlas mejor, es bueno que las hagas de vuelta a casa. Es decir, que te metas el tute de coche a primera hora para llegar al punto mas lejano, y luego vayas volviendo hacia casa. Parece que no, pero pensar que cada vez estas mas cerca de casa o que cuando termines de trabajar te quedara poco para volver a casa, y que no tendras que conducir un par de horas cansado, anima bastante.

Las fichas es una cuestion de organizacion y hacerlas al dia, o incluso al momento. Metes el portatil en el coche, y los ratos muertos que tengas por tema de horarios de las visitas, los empleas metiendo en las fichas lo de los clientes que acabas de visitar. Llevate siempre el portatil contigo aunque no te haga falta, ya veras como al final sacas ratos valiosisimos.

Y el papeleo, es todo rutinario. A mi al principio me costaba un monton hacer los documentos para exportacion, me llevaba tiempo y hasta tenia que llamar a preguntar alguna vez xD. Una vez te acostumbras casi haces las cosas sistematicamente y es lo que menos trabajo y tiempo te cuesta.


----------



## woctas (2 Sep 2015)

otro problema que tengo. No me dieron formación. Me enseñaron dos pinceladas sobre un par de productos. y un millón de papelitos para que vaya leyendo conforme pueda ( como dicen,gestiaonate el tiempo). el caso si curras 10 horas al día, te lleva una hora o dos gestionar los pedidos más organizarte para el día siguiente, cuando se supone que podré estudiar. Porque ya te digo, que me resulta imposible. De echo, ahora se nota que no he podido ir ampliando los productos, y a veces me veo sin muchos ases en la manga. A tener en cuenta. en mi vida he trabajado más de seis meses. Exceptuando los fines de semana, pero eso no cuenta, ya que es otro tipo de trabajo totalmente diferente.


----------



## rafabogado (4 Sep 2015)

Tienes que levantar el ánimo, que seguro que poco a poco levantas cabeza.

Ten en cuenta que hoy casi todas las profesiones de cara al público (excluyendo funcionarios) tienen un componente comercial. Y la primera que cito es la mía de abogado. Si no me sé vender y si no convenzo, me como las patas como los pulpos.

Por tanto, la labor de comercial es una labor dignísima que todos los que estamos en la calle tenemos que desempeñar. A ver si un médico con consulta privada no tiene que mostrar su mejor cara y profesionalidad... o un fisioterapeuta no tiene que ser comercial... además de prestar un buen servicio.

Por eso, ánimo y ante todo sé honesto, porque de ese modo vas a ir más lento, pero la gente acabará confiando en ti y esa es la base de prácticamente todos los trabajos de cara al público: la confianza.


----------



## Constantina (5 Sep 2015)

Los comerciales son importantísimos, tanto que sin ellos el negocio se va al garete. Pero tú no trabajas de comercial, sino de pringaillo. Esa situación no es sostenible.

Si te gusta el sector, exprímelo y dales la patada a esos que te tienen yendo y viniendo para vender poco y como falso autónomo. Huye de los puestos a puerta fría. Esta experiencia te sirve de aprendizaje, sin duda, pero necesitas o un sector mejor, o una empresa más grande que te tenga en condiciones. Si es multinacional necesitarás idiomas a nivel negociación.

De comercial se pueden tener muy buenas condiciones y vivir muy bien, pero hay que valer para ello, tener instinto, carisma y estar hecho de otra madera. ¿Condiciones? Las conozco de muy buena tinta: Sueldos muy altos (6 cifras), cochazos de renting, comida y gasolina pagadas, viajes en business. La pregunta es: ¿Eres tú capaz de vender X millones de € de un producto? Si lo que falla es el producto y no tú, cambia de sector: Coge experiencia y pásate a telecomunicaciones o el sector médico, o trata de seguir en este sector pero para empresas multinacionales o de lujo que te tengan en plantilla. Si lo que falla eres tú, cambia de oficio.


----------



## Incorrecto 2.0 (6 Sep 2015)

elena francis dijo:


> La empresa para la que trabajas es una puta mierda que te dará la patada en cuanto pueda y le interese. No apuesta por ti pagando tu SS. Aprende el negocio, apunta todos los clientes que puedas en una lista para tu uso particular, preferencias de compra, cuando, que...de todo. En cuanto puedas te pones por tu cuenta y que les den...



Y no solo eso, aprovecha los viajes para hacer fichas de los pueblos y sus negocios, no solo peluquerías. Habla en los bares, haz contactos. Nunca sabes para que te servirá la base de datos.


----------



## eloy_85 (6 Sep 2015)

me sorprende todos los comentarios constructivos... yo como consumidor tengo fobia a los comerciales, porque sé como se las gastan y por conocidos las pájaras que arman.

Luego como trabajador veo ese puesto como de los peores que existen. Incluso un mozo de almacén o reponedor de supermercado creo que tiene mejores condiciones laborales. 

Por cierto, nadie te lo ha dicho, pero el pilar de tu estabilidad y expectativas laborales son tus padres, que no te fallen ni sus lentejas ni su coche...


----------



## Sigh (7 Sep 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> Por cierto, nadie te lo ha dicho, pero el pilar de tu estabilidad y expectativas laborales son tus padres, que no te fallen ni sus lentejas ni su coche...




Supongo que toca los cojones oir lo que voy a decir pero... es una cuestion de vivir segun tus posibilidades, al principio. Comercial es un puesto que al principio es realmente desalentador, porque consiste en que los primeros años te construyes una red que sera tu base para poder trabajar durante años y vivir de eso.
Un comercial que trabaje mucho y sea despierto, puede llegar a bajarse un sueldo muy considerable con un trabajo que no te mata. Puede parecer que el trabajo que tienes que hacer, (conducir, hablar con gente, aguantarla, convencerles, perder la verguenza, conducir otra vez, rellenar documentos...) es cansado y duro... pero si alguna vez has cargado paja en remolques, recogido patatas o colocado ladrillos, sabes perfectamente que ser comercial es una puñetera comodidad.

Tienes que hacerte a la idea de que tendras que tirar unos años con lo que saques, que el coche es lo primero y hay que dejar un dinero suficiente cada mes para reparaciones imprevistas, seguro, combustible, repuestos, etc; que una vez que pagues el piso y las facturas, tienes que aguantar el mes con lo que te queda.


----------



## woctas (7 Sep 2015)

Comercial es algo que hay mucho que sembrar para poder recoger después. Te puedes pasar a visitar a una clienta 3-4 veces y no te compre nada, pero le vas explicando cosas. pasas la 5 vez, y la tía te compra algo que le has explicado la primera vez. 
Es algo que hay que ser constante. Día a día voy controlando un poquito más. Ya os digo, un bajón muy grande en agosto.

Y si vivo de mis padres, que carallo, lo reconozco. Pero no queda otra de momento. hoy mismo tengo otra entrevista de comercial, desta vez tratamiento de agua a los particulares. Sueldo fijo más comisiones, alta seg social, pagan dietas, telefono de empresa....... Pero me toca los cojones ir puerta a puerta a venderle a la señora un tratamiento "muy bueno" para el agua de casa. Me quedo con las cremitas de momento. 
Al jefe, le lloro siempre con lo mismo, que se necesita coche de empresa. terminará cayendo. El caso es que primero hay que demostrar que te lo mereces.


----------



## Sigh (7 Sep 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Comercial es algo que hay mucho que sembrar para poder recoger después. Te puedes pasar a visitar a una clienta 3-4 veces y no te compre nada, pero le vas explicando cosas. pasas la 5 vez, y la tía te compra algo que le has explicado la primera vez.
> Es algo que hay que ser constante. Día a día voy controlando un poquito más. Ya os digo, un bajón muy grande en agosto.
> 
> Y si vivo de mis padres, que carallo, lo reconozco. Pero no queda otra de momento. hoy mismo tengo otra entrevista de comercial, desta vez tratamiento de agua a los particulares. Sueldo fijo más comisiones, alta seg social, pagan dietas, telefono de empresa....... Pero me toca los cojones ir puerta a puerta a venderle a la señora un tratamiento "muy bueno" para el agua de casa. Me quedo con las cremitas de momento.
> Al jefe, le lloro siempre con lo mismo, que se necesita coche de empresa. terminará cayendo. El caso es que primero hay que demostrar que te lo mereces.





Hazme caso, es muchisimo mejor, mas profesional, sacas mas beneficios y da menos problemas, el trabajo de comercial cuando los clientes potenciales son empresas o ¡incluso organismos publicos! que el consumidor final.

Ademas, en Galicia los tratamientos para el agua de uso domestico son tremendamente dificiles de colocar. En la mayor parte de la region el agua tiene una calidad altisima cuando no sale directamente de manantiales...


----------



## woctas (7 Sep 2015)

No si tienes razón. El cliente final es un poco más difícil que tratar con profesionales. Las peluqueras ya saben a lo que voy. En cambio los clientes finales...... es más difícil tratar con ellos. pero era atractivo 850 +comisiones, alta seg social, pago de dietas, teléfono, etc etc.

Lo que está claro, es que ahora mismo, no hay buenos trabajos. Por lo menos en este tengo libertad de organizarme. hoy por ejemplo me lo pillé libre, tenía que llevar el coche al taller etc etc. 
Otra ventaja es que tu mismo te haces tus clientes, además de los que ya sean de tu zona.
Se puede crecer, pero los inicios son una puta mierda. Creo que soy el más joven de la empresa. En mi estado actual........... no es tarde para nada.


----------



## eloy_85 (7 Sep 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Supongo que toca los cojones oir lo que voy a decir pero... es una cuestion de vivir segun tus posibilidades, al principio. Comercial es un puesto que al principio es realmente desalentador, porque consiste en que los primeros años te construyes una red que sera tu base para poder trabajar durante años y vivir de eso.
> Un comercial que trabaje mucho y sea despierto, puede llegar a bajarse un sueldo muy considerable con un trabajo que no te mata. Puede parecer que el trabajo que tienes que hacer, (conducir, hablar con gente, aguantarla, convencerles, perder la verguenza, conducir otra vez, rellenar documentos...) es cansado y duro... pero si alguna vez has cargado paja en remolques, recogido patatas o colocado ladrillos, sabes perfectamente que ser comercial es una puñetera comodidad.
> 
> Tienes que hacerte a la idea de que tendras que tirar unos años con lo que saques, que el coche es lo primero y hay que dejar un dinero suficiente cada mes para reparaciones imprevistas, seguro, combustible, repuestos, etc; que una vez que pagues el piso y las facturas, tienes que aguantar el mes con lo que te queda.



si te comparas con los trabajo más físicos que hay (porque lo poco bueno del tuyo es que no doblas el lomo), igual te da moral... aunque un paleta que funcione bien y, por lo tanto, no le falte curro está nada más que 70 mil veces pares mejor que tú en tus mejores sueños. 

En cualquier caso, suerte y ánimo


----------



## Rocker (7 Sep 2015)

Sin ánimo de ofender es un trabajo de pringados. En una época de poco consumo, la gente que quiere comprar algo ya tiene tiendas o internet para salir a buscarlo o informarse.
La gente no se da cuenta que es un sector que desaparecerá con la burbuja 2.0. dentro de unos años.
Mejor ir buscando empleos seguros.
Suerte y ánimo a todos.


----------



## woctas (7 Sep 2015)

Rocker dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender es un trabajo de pringados. En una época de poco consumo, la gente que quiere comprar algo ya tiene tiendas o internet para salir a buscarlo o informarse.
> La gente no se da cuenta que es un sector que desaparecerá con la burbuja 2.0. dentro de unos años.
> Mejor ir buscando empleos seguros.
> Suerte y ánimo a todos.




Sin ánimo de ofender. Pero la gente no siempre compra en internet. Hay cosas que no se compran por internet. Meterías 24.000 € solo con la información que te aparece por internet? Yo ni de coña. Primero información, después probar el producto, la formación, el seguimiento. Todo eso te lo da un comercial......
Creo que será de los pocos trabajos que serán imposibles substituir..... El calor humano siempre hará falta.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (7 Sep 2015)

Ser un buen vendedor es algo que no tiene precio. Es la aptitud profesional más importante en la vida, y de largo.

Todos los grandes empresarios "hechos a sí mismos" son grandes vendedores, sin excepción alguna.


----------



## Chapatero (7 Sep 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Me presento. 25 años. Casapapi. Diplomado en la típica carrera de pinta y colorea (Relaciones Laborales).trabajos esporádicos de camarero, comercial seguros, comercial tarjetas universitarias etc etc. Llevo desde mediados de junio de comercial, una vez más, de esta vez cosméticos. Se trata de ir a peluquerías y centros de belleza a persuadir a las chicas de que me compren mis productos. Curro de lunes a jueves 8-10 horas. los viernes a veces también me toca currar algo. Cartera propia de clientes. gastos pagados, y ahora negociando un sueldo mínimo. Lógicamente autónomo. pongo yo mi coche ( bueno, el de papi y mami). De momento, sueldo de mierda. Se supone que debería ir mejorando al paso del tiempo.
> A todo esto, los fines de semana, tengo un trabajo que me aporta unos 400-500 al mes por unas 6-8 horas al fin de semana. y además estoy pendiente de otro trabajillo relacionado con viajes de fin de carreras de los universitarios ( esto último, en el aire de momento).
> 
> El caso, que opinais? voy por buen camino o ya me puedo ir preparando la soga? cualquier consejo que me deais será bienvenido. Gracias



Echále cojones a la vida, maricón.
No me das ninguna pena, JÓDETE.


----------



## kunk (8 Sep 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Si es la imagen que se tiene de los comerciales. En mi caso eso sería pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Me interesa trabajar con clientas y que me vayan comprando cada vez más productos. Es decir, se trata de ir mes a mes y presentarle novedades en productos y que le puedan ir bien al centro. Vamos que estafar no me compensa mucho.



De comercial hay puestos y puestos, y hay empresas y empresas. Un comercial de una empresa que venda un buen producto en el canal mayorista lo único que tiene que hacer es visitar a los clientes, explicarles los productos y sus condiciones y llevar las relaciones con ellos. Si el producto es bueno no sólo se vende solo, sino que nadie es estafado y el propio comercial se siente útil, puesto que está presentando al cliente buenas soluciones a sus necesidades.

El problema es cuando das con una empresa de mierda que intenta colocar a base de engaños un producto de mierda que todo el mundo sabe que es una mierda y tú mismo también. Eso obliga al comercial primero a engañar al cliente, y luego a soportar su mala ostia, y todo por una mierda de sueldo, porque si el producto es malo se vende mal.

Mi consejo es que si verdaderamente quieres trabajar de comercial te busques una empresa en condiciones que tenga buenos productos, y mejor si son productos para empresa. Seguramente necesitarás especializarte bastante.


----------



## Sigh (8 Sep 2015)

kunk dijo:


> De comercial hay puestos y puestos, y hay empresas y empresas. Un comercial de una empresa que venda un buen producto en el canal mayorista lo único que tiene que hacer es visitar a los clientes, explicarles los productos y sus condiciones y llevar las relaciones con ellos. Si el producto es bueno no sólo se vende solo, sino que nadie es estafado y el propio comercial se siente útil, puesto que está presentando al cliente buenas soluciones a sus necesidades.
> 
> El problema es cuando das con una empresa de mierda que intenta colocar a base de engaños un producto de mierda que todo el mundo sabe que es una mierda y tú mismo también. Eso obliga al comercial primero a engañar al cliente, y luego a soportar su mala ostia, y todo por una mierda de sueldo, porque si el producto es malo se vende mal.
> 
> Mi consejo es que si verdaderamente quieres trabajar de comercial te busques una empresa en condiciones que tenga buenos productos, y mejor si son productos para empresa. Seguramente necesitarás especializarte bastante.




Esto te lo evitas haciendote comercial freelance, autonomo. Trabajas por tu cuenta con los productos de las empresas que tu selecciones, asi te aseguras de que el producto que ofreces es de buena calidad y que no estas poniendo la cara por nadie. Claro que para eso tienes que dedicarte a sectores de los que entiendas mucho.


----------



## woctas (11 Sep 2015)

Lo que está claro. Hay productos y productos. Por lo que veo en este mundillo. Las mujeres hasta llegan a robarle el dinero a sus maridos por sentirse guapas. Vamos que en este sector se nota la crisis, pero no se paró de todo. Eso si, no se como hay ciertas peluquerías que dan sobrevivido......
Me gustan todos los consejos que estáis dando. Gracias. Si alguien quiere aportar algo más, bienvenido sea. Algún día tendré que dar yo estos consejos a alguien.


----------



## woctas (30 Oct 2015)

Estoy de vuelta. Una empresa me ofrece trabajar de comercial de cosméticos y productos de peluquería. sueldo fijo de 500€ al mes ( a ver si doy sacado hasta los 600). Comisiones del 20-25%. Gastos del coche pagados más dietas.
Eso empezando. Más adelante, siempre en función de lo que se facture, Alta seguridad social e incluso coche de empresa.

Opiniones, destrozadme


----------



## Sigh (2 Nov 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Estoy de vuelta. Una empresa me ofrece trabajar de comercial de cosméticos y productos de peluquería. sueldo fijo de 500€ al mes ( a ver si doy sacado hasta los 600). Comisiones del 20-25%. Gastos del coche pagados más dietas.
> Eso empezando. Más adelante, siempre en función de lo que se facture, Alta seguridad social e incluso coche de empresa.
> 
> Opiniones, destrozadme




Como siempre, dependera de lo que seas capaz de sacarte en comisiones, y eso, ademas de depender de lo bueno que seas consiguiendo y fidelizando clientes, tambien dependera del tamaño que tenga tu zona asignada.

Al menos tienes la cobertura de gastos del vehiculo y dietas, eso es lo basico.

La comision me parece bastante buena, aunque no se cuales son las que se manejan en el sector.


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Nov 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Estoy de vuelta. Una empresa me ofrece trabajar de comercial de cosméticos y productos de peluquería. sueldo fijo de 500€ al mes ( a ver si doy sacado hasta los 600). Comisiones del 20-25%. Gastos del coche pagados más dietas.
> Eso empezando. Más adelante, siempre en función de lo que se facture, Alta seguridad social e incluso coche de empresa.
> 
> Opiniones, destrozadme



Hola. Hazte las cuentas al revés. Para que te queden al menos 1800-2000 euros al mes brutos, necesitas obtener en comisiones unos 1500 euros. Lo que supone vender unos 7500 euros al mes. ¿Se pueden vender casi 2.000 euros a la semana como promedio de ese producto? Hazte ese planteamiento. En productos maduros es el que mejor te ayudará a comprender si puede ser o no.

Si el pedido medio, lo que suele comprar una peluquería son, por ejemplo, 200 euros, quiere decir que necesitas dos pedidos todos los días. ¿Es razonable? Qué porcentaje visitas/pedido supone éso. Si ves 20 peluquerías al día puede ser razonable, si solo puedes ver 10, a lo mejor, no.

Esta es la reflexión que yo haría para decidir si el asunto interesa o no.


----------



## Peluche (2 Nov 2015)

Si vas a vender a peluquerias, fundamentalmente de Sras.....

Contestate a ti mismo dos preguntas....

Eres guapote y de buen ver, o sea atractivo para las mujeres ???

Tienes labia larga, y sabes mentir muy bien sin que se note ( o sea adular a tope sin que se note demasiado )

Estas dispuesto a dejarte seducir y lo que sigue a cambio de un pedido

Si alguna de estas simples preguntas es no, mejor que no lo intentes

Hay una cosa muy clara en este ramo, TODOS los productos son lo mismo que puedes encontrar en un supermercado con unicamente una pequeña diferencia que es que sus precios estan a niveles minimos por 2 o 3 veces su coste real ...y a veces hasta x 5

S2


Por cierto, 20 y 25 % es super normal, y si la empresa es medianamente seria
te dara miles de promociones sea en genero, regalos, viajes etc etc a los cuales estaras obligado a ir para poder contentar a tus clientas y/o clientes que es otro tema peliagudo....., en tu imaginacion esta la respuesta al por que... :fiufiu::fiufiu: ::


----------



## Genis Vell (2 Nov 2015)

Un buen mercado con "buenos" sueldos, coches de empresa, productos serios y de venta a empresas y no a usuarios finales, es el mercado electrónico.
En tu zona y sin formación expresa complicado la verdad, pero en Madrid, Barna, P.Vasco e incluso Navarra y Zaragoza hay mercado.

Las condiciones de inicio que he visto en varias del sector bien pueden ser: 
25.000 brutos anuales de fijo
15.000 en comisiones por objetivos
Coche de empresa
Móvil y portátil de empresa

No es nada del otro mundo pero es mucho mejor que vender enciclopedias.

Si ves oportunidad y te llevas bien con la electrónica puedes darle un tiento.

Respecto al tema de productos para peluquerías, has mirado si en internet hay blogueras, páginas de este tema, youtubers y similar... las mujeres son muy influenciables por estas figuras y si la tonta de turno dice que las planchas del pelo XZY son lo más, la masa lo creerá y así además sacas ideas, vocabulario...

La gente mira fatal al comercial, siempre piensa en el vendemotos a puerta fría, es el estigma, yo trabajo codo con codo con ellos y no es como lo pintan, pero claro en este país ya se sabe, coge fama y échate a dormir.


----------



## woctas (2 Nov 2015)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios. En todo 2015 este sería mi tercer trabajo. Todos una puñetera mierda. Pero mejorando condiciones en cada uno de ellos.
Os voy a contestar a todos.

Antes de nada decir, que también me entreviste con los de Argal. Me ofrecían desde el principio coche, alta seg. social, sueldo de 1200€, Tlf, y comisiones. En total rondaría mes a mes unos 1500-1800€. La zona era Santiago de Compostela. Estaba bien. Que pasa, me decían que me faltaba experiencia.....Creo que no me llamarán.

Ahora el tema de las peluquerías. Es sobre todo champús, tintes, y demás historias para las mujeres( cuanto gastan, podeis flipar). El mundillo lo conozco muy poquito, pero me empiezo a desenvolver bien.

En cuanto a números: digamos que unas 10-15 visitas diarias puedes conseguir en torno a 3-5 clientes. que al menos comprarían 100€( en el peor de los casos) fácil sacar, de media entre 300-500 € diarios de facturación.
Además conforme les vayas cayendo bien pues se van soltando contigo y se fían más de la marca que tu vendes.
No se si es viable sacar 7500€ al mes. Porque por lo que me dice el tío, cuando ronde los 6000€ me daría de alta en la seguridad social. y si llego a los 7500€ tendría incluso coche( lo de siempre, todo es muy negociable)

En cuanto a lo de guapete y demás. No me considero guapo( no soy Brat Pitt) pero creo que tengo algo que a las mujeres ( sobre todo de 30 en adelante) les gusta. Por verborrea que no sea, me puedo tirar el rollo muy fácil, me es cómodo halagarlas, hablar del buen gusto que tienen para la decoración del local...... hasta se fingir muy bien que las escucho, y que todo en lo que dicen tienen razón. No me resulta difícil eso.
En cuanto a la seducción, ya alguna me ha tirado un poco la caña sin llegar a más, aunque todo sea por la facturación del mes. Si quieres unos azotes, pues se le dan.

No sé en esta última empresa que estaba. Lo malo es que las comisiones eran del 15%, no tenía sueldo fijo y me daban una zona demasiado grande. Hacía en torno a 3000km al mes. Algo demencial. Me cansé de andar tanto en coche. Ah, y no tenía sueldo fijo, que quieras que no ¡, es una ayudita.
No me veo de comercial toda la puñetera vida, pero de momento no me resulta desagradable.
Creo que este miércoles-jueves tengo la entrevista en persona. Si me dan una buena zona y pequeña con unas condiciones acordes. y si además el producto es todo lo bueno que creo que es. puede que me plantee currar con ellos.

En cuanto a la electrónica. No vi muchas ofertas por Galicia de ellas, y me imagino que pedirán mucha experiencia. cosa que de momento no tengo mucha. Solo las ganas de ganarme la vida de un chico de 25 años.

Perdón por el tostón


----------



## Genis Vell (2 Nov 2015)

woctas dijo:


> No me veo de comercial toda la puñetera vida, pero de momento no me resulta desagradable.



Es un trabajo muy interesante y lucrativo, sí encuentras un *buen mercado* y se te da relativamente bien, te he nombrado el electrónico porque es el que he conocido de primera mano, pero seguro que hay mil más.

He conocido a muchos que renegaban de ello y 30 años después ahí están felices, con buen dinero y sobretodo con libertad, te montas tus horarios, home office, coche de empresa y sobretodo que cada centilitro de sudor que salga de tu cuerpo sirve no sólo para hacer rico al tu jefe sino para hacerte un poco más rico a ti también.

Si no te gusta, no pasa nada, aguantas hasta encontrar algo mejor.

Lo que yo no soportaría sería, comercial a puerta fría y engañar (cosas que van muy de la mano)

Por cierto, ya se que es patético, pero si no quieres presentarte como comercial frente a los demás, puedes usar eufemismo en inglés como Account Manager AM, Business development Manager BDM... (Seguro que algún purista dice que no es lo mismo y que hay sutiles diferencias pero bueno...)

Finalmente los idiomas, si sabes ingles optarás como comercial para empresas extrajeras cosa que mejorará automáticamente tus ingresos, trato...


----------



## especulatorr (2 Nov 2015)

He sido comercial y los comerciales son la peor calaña que existe. Si alguien viene a mi casa y es comercial como regalo, les escupo y por educación no les reviento la cara en la puta puerta. Asco de gente, son la peor subraza de cucarachas, infesta de basura orgánica. Cuando me di cuenta de que iba lo de ser comercial, como era una persona honrada, decidí dejar ese trabajo de sanguijuelas y no rebajarme.


----------



## Peluche (2 Nov 2015)

police dijo:


> Suerte y muchas fuerzas (necesitaras las dos) te lo dice alguien con mas de 20 años de experiencia de comercial y tambien en Galicia.
> Estas en un trabajo que es una ruleta rusa mental.
> Te dieren muy buenos consejos, siguelos, si te los dan no es porque sean mas listos, es por la experiencia.
> 
> Por cierto, nuestro famoso caracter gallego no te va poner facil la venta...



No seas tan malo, es cierto que vuestro caracter es un poco peculiar, pero te puedo asegurar que a la que conoceis el producto y/o la persona no sois malos clientes ni mucho menos...

Comercial es de los mas jodidos trabajos del mundo, y mas si eras autonomo total, que empezabas cada mes con un saldo negativo " del carallo " entre auonomos, letra del coche, gasofa etc etc etc

He sido toda mi vida comercial, eso si, en una epoca en que continuamente te podias cambiar de empresas, productos etc etc ya que la evolucion de productos y marcas era constante

Pero como bien te han dicho, la experiencia es un grado maximo, y te puedo asegurar con certeza total que uno de los mercados mas raros y cambiantes o simplemente peculiar es el de la peluqueria femenina

Es el unico mercado en donde las matematicas no se cumplen, verdad que 2 mas 2 son 4 ???, pues en peluqueria pueden ser 22, 44, o lo que quieras imaginar......NI HARTO DE VINO VOLVERIA y estuve pocos meses y en la cuspide de mando...

Eso si, estar con un distribuidor, no es lo mismo que ser vendedor fijo de una empresa con Solera o MUltinacional, en estas ultimas tendras un sueldo digno, comidas, noches de hotel y primas incentivos o llamalo como comisiones

La seguridad en estas ultimas a poco bien que lo hagas es total, en un distribuidor....depende simplemente las marcas que tenga y lo bien que le vaya el negocio, antes las Multinacionales se limitaban a vender a los Top de cada zona, ahora con la crisis el liston para comprarles es muchisimo mas bajo..., la crisis ha afectadoa todos y hay empresas que viven solo de las peluquerias casi casi escondidas....

S2 y animos


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Nov 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Un buen mercado con "buenos" sueldos, coches de empresa, productos serios y de venta a empresas y no a usuarios finales, es el mercado electrónico.
> En tu zona y sin formación expresa complicado la verdad, pero en Madrid, Barna, P.Vasco e incluso Navarra y Zaragoza hay mercado.
> 
> Las condiciones de inicio que he visto en varias del sector bien pueden ser:
> ...



Para ganar ese dinero de comercial hoy hay que moverse por todo el mundo. Y aun así. 
No era nada del otro mundo hace unos años, bien dices. Hoy, ni en sueños.


----------



## Genis Vell (2 Nov 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Para ganar ese dinero de comercial hoy hay que moverse por todo el mundo. Y aun así.
> No era nada del otro mundo hace unos años, bien dices. Hoy, ni en sueños.



Esas eran las condiciones que se le ofrecían a los que entraban como comercial ahora bien:

Mercado electrónico (componentes electrónicos me refiero)
Empresa multinacional extrajera
Ámbito de actuación regional

Este tipo de empresas son las que entiendo te permiten vivir medio bien de comercial.
Ahora bien no tengo muchos conocimientos sobre otros mercados.


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Nov 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Esas eran las condiciones que se le ofrecían a los que entraban como comercial ahora bien:
> 
> Mercado electrónico (componentes electrónicos me refiero)
> Empresa multinacional extrajera
> ...



Hoy estariamos hablandl de un 30 o 40% menos. Y becarios atendiendo clientes por 400 al mes.


----------



## woctas (2 Nov 2015)

Peluche dijo:


> No seas tan malo, es cierto que vuestro caracter es un poco peculiar, pero te puedo asegurar que a la que conoceis el producto y/o la persona no sois malos clientes ni mucho menos...
> 
> Comercial es de los mas jodidos trabajos del mundo, y mas si eras autonomo total, que empezabas cada mes con un saldo negativo " del carallo " entre auonomos, letra del coche, gasofa etc etc etc
> 
> ...



Por que no volverías que observas en este mundillo. Me puedes explicar más?

Que mercados veis que están en auge, además de lo electrónico?

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Sigh (3 Nov 2015)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Esas eran las condiciones que se le ofrecían a los que entraban como comercial ahora bien:
> 
> Mercado electrónico (componentes electrónicos me refiero)
> Empresa multinacional extrajera
> ...




A mi las condiciones que mencionas, especialmente el fijo, me parecen muy elevadas para un comercial a nivel regional/nacional de un producto de ese tipo.

Pues yo lo que he visto que se puede vivir mejor de comercial no es nada de eso. Para empezar, hay que diferenciar el ambito del comercial, porque las diferencias son abismales:
-Un comercial destinado a mayoristas, empresas o administraciones publicas, gana bastante mas que uno orientado a consumidores finales y venta minorista.
-Un comercial de ambito internacional gana muchisimo mas que uno de ambito nacional o regional.

Y sobre los sectores, la verdad es que no estoy muy familiarizado con el de componentes electronicos, pero por el tipo de producto que es no me tiene pinta de ser el que mas margen deja a los comerciales (no digo que sea malo, sino que los hay mejores). Yo las ganacias totales mas altas las he visto en los sectores de materias primas y el de materiales. He trabajado algo en el de materiales, y a poco que consigas clientes con un consumo fuerte, aumentando muy poco el precio del producto sacas dinero en carretillos. En el de materiales, un buen comercial que conozco de teja, ladrillo y cemento, se ha llegado a sacar en epoca post-crisis unos 8.000€ al mes...

Sobre el de materias primas, si eres un comercial profesional, bueno y en ambito internacional, directamente te forras, te haces millonario. Los comerciales de coltan, de minerial de hierro, etc; cobran en acuerdos decenas de miles de euros sin despeinarse.

Pero en el tema de ventas, lo que mas importa a la hora de obtener beneficios es lo bueno que sea el comercial en su trabajo.


----------



## Genis Vell (3 Nov 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> A mi las condiciones que mencionas, especialmente el fijo, me parecen muy elevadas para un comercial a nivel regional/nacional de un producto de ese tipo.
> 
> Pues yo lo que he visto que se puede vivir mejor de comercial no es nada de eso. Para empezar, hay que diferenciar el ambito del comercial, porque las diferencias son abismales:
> -Un comercial destinado a mayoristas, empresas o administraciones publicas, gana bastante mas que uno orientado a consumidores finales y venta minorista.
> ...



Como ya he dicho no soy comercial, sólo los conozco porque fueron tangentes a mi, no conozco las condiciones de los demás curros.
Pero las cifras si las sé más o menos, un comercial del componente electrónico a nivel regional pongamos que Madrid/Barna/Zona Norte puede facturar entre unos 5-10M€ al 20% de media depende que clientes tenga.
Una empresa de distribución con una buena fuerza de ventas, se puede hacer fácilmente unos 100M€ el España.


----------



## Peluche (3 Nov 2015)

woctas dijo:


> Por que no volverías que observas en este mundillo. Me puedes explicar más?
> 
> Que mercados veis que están en auge, además de lo electrónico?
> 
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.




Facil de contestar tu primera pregunta, despues de mas de 50 años, creo que me he ganado ya el descanso no te parece ??o

No hay ningun mercado en auge a mi parecer, con lo pasado en la crisis y con los negros nubarrones que se ven en el futuro, a poco que uno piense la epoca del " gran consumo " hace ya tiempo que fue enterrada, volvemos a los 60 o 70 en que si querias comprar algo te lo pensabas muchisimo y ahorrabas antes que pedir un prestamo, pero claro esta, esta, mi percepcion, puede estar influenciada tambien por la edad, no lo dudo...

Pero....., yo creo que en general todos tenemos de todo y mucho, salvo los que de verdad las estan pasando putas, que son muchos aunque no tantos como los numeros indican

Espero mas o menos haber respondido a tus preguntas

S2


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Nov 2015)

Un 20% de comisión en venta de componentes electrónicos lo habrán visto en alguna película, porque en la vida real, desde luego que no.

Se puede contar con un coste de comercialización en productos que cuesten muy poco pero la cadena de venta sea compleja. Se me ocurre como ejemplo los medicamentos. Un coste de comercialización de un medicamento puede estar del 40% en adelante hasta que llega a la farmacia. El margen es tan grande, que da para éso y más. Imagínate un mercado muy maduro, las herramientas de bricolaje, o los generadores de corriente. Un producto así sólo deja un 5% como coste comercial. Pero si llevas una buena marca, con ese 5% vives de PM.

En un producto electrónico, el margen del fabricante raras veces supera el 40 ó 45% bruto, con lo que no va a ceder la mitad al comercial.


----------



## Genis Vell (3 Nov 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Un 20% de comisión en venta de componentes electrónicos lo habrán visto en alguna película, porque en la vida real, desde luego que no.
> 
> Se puede contar con un coste de comercialización en productos que cuesten muy poco pero la cadena de venta sea compleja. Se me ocurre como ejemplo los medicamentos. Un coste de comercialización de un medicamento puede estar del 40% en adelante hasta que llega a la farmacia. El margen es tan grande, que da para éso y más. Imagínate un mercado muy maduro, las herramientas de bricolaje, o los generadores de corriente. Un producto así sólo deja un 5% como coste comercial. Pero si llevas una buena marca, con ese 5% vives de PM.
> 
> En un producto electrónico, el margen del fabricante raras veces supera el 40 ó 45% bruto, con lo que no va a ceder la mitad al comercial.



No entiendo porque dudáis, como he comentado, he trabajado codo con codo con ellos, he visto los números y se como va ese mercado en concreto, no los demás.

La media es un 20% en algunos casos más, cuando hay diseño/registro y en otros menos, cuando no hay diseño y son productos tipo condensadores, resistencias... lo que llaman metralla vamos.

No se si me entiendes bien, yo hablo de estos componentes:

















No de estos, donde el margen si es más bajo efectivamente:


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Nov 2015)

Dudo porque yo trabajo en ese sector y no se ven esos números en España en ninguna empresa. Yo trabajo como area manager Asia en un fabricante y no me quejo de lo que gano, pero, siendo un trabajo internacional, ni de coña (ojalá) me podría quedar con el 20% de lo que vendo.

Imagínate que un comercial de éstos se lleva 50,000 euros, que con SS, gastos y tal, sean 75,000. Si es el 20% de lo que factura, es que factura 350 á 400,000 euros. Si un tipo solo factura éso en componentes electrónicos a los 3 meses se va a su casa.

Nosotros vendemos 4 millones entre el dtor comercial (un inútil) y tres area managers. Ni de lejos nos repartimos 800,000 euros


----------



## Genis Vell (3 Nov 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Dudo porque yo trabajo en ese sector y no se ven esos números en España en ninguna empresa. Yo trabajo como area manager Asia en un fabricante y no me quejo de lo que gano, pero, siendo un trabajo internacional, ni de coña (ojalá) me podría quedar con el 20% de lo que vendo.
> 
> Imagínate que un comercial de éstos se lleva 50,000 euros, que con SS, gastos y tal, sean 75,000. Si es el 20% de lo que factura, es que factura 350 á 400,000 euros. Si un tipo solo factura éso en componentes electrónicos a los 3 meses se va a su casa.
> 
> Nosotros vendemos 4 millones entre el dtor comercial (un inútil) y tres area managers. Ni de lejos nos repartimos 800,000 euros



Ya decía yo que era raro que no nos entendiéramos, me he explicado mal, ese 20% es el margen con el que vendes, pero tu no te llevas eso, se lo lleva la empresa.
Tu tienes una bonificación extra a tu sueldo fijo, un variable, de por ejemplo 15k€/año (si eres un loser) o de 100k€/año (si eres top) que te los llevas al 100% si cumples con X condiciones, una facturación de 5M€ por ejemplo o un GP de 1M€ lo que sea.
Puedes llevarte menos o llevarte mucho más depende de la empresa y su esquema, muchas usan esa frase anglosajona "the sky is the limit" pero ellos se preocupan muy mucho de que llegar al 100% sea jodido.

Si traducimos este esquema a groso modo para saber el porcentaje de cada venta que se lleva el comercial para el bolsillo sería entre un 1-5% del lo que facture limpio (el GP) dependiendo también de la cantidad de variable.


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Nov 2015)

Eso sí. ahora lo entiendo. Yo cobro por un esquema similar.

Lo de no-limits le costará que le tire los dientes a mi jefe el día que me vaya, sí ::


----------



## Können (5 Nov 2015)

El trabajo de comercial está muy mal considerado en España. Por el contrario es un puesto muy importante en las empresas. Existe un gran desconocimiento en la sociedad sobre el papel que hacen los comerciales sean del tipo que sea.


----------



## Erich Weiss (5 Nov 2015)

El trabajo de comercial (que no es vender libros a puerta fría) es un trabajo cojonudo siempre que:

-La empresa sea seria
-El producto sea bueno
-Puedas conciliar con vida personal
-Te guste el puesto
-No haya techo salarial

Yo he sido comercial casi toda muy vida. He ganado mucho dinero cuando he trabajado mucho, pero me cansé de dormir en hoteles. Ahora trabajo desde casa y, aun sin ganar un sueldazo, no me quejo para nada, pues dispongo de tiempo libre y el horario me lo pongo yo (acordándolo con los clientes, claro).


----------

